# Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta cancellations



## wilma (Feb 1, 2006)

Madge--Can you tell us why RCI is cancelling members confirmed exchanges to Grand Mayan NV? See this thread on Mexico board:
[thread]16754[/thread]

These cancellations are making people very nervous and it makes some wonder about trusting RCI if our exchanges are being cancelled days before our vacations. Please help, thanks!


----------



## wheaties (Feb 2, 2006)

do ya find it a little ironic this hasn't been answered?  The natives are restless.


----------



## Madge (Feb 16, 2006)

wilma,

This sounds like a situation where the resort has notified us of a problem that will prevent them from honoring some of our confirmed guests.  When this happens, the accounts are assigned to Exchange Specialists who are uniquely empowered to try to resolve the problem.  These folks are very creative, and they have lots of contacts at RCI and resorts.

We'll always try to find a way to make it up to you when something like this occurs; however, we may not have the ability to provide certain things, such as ocean views or upgrades -- these are things RCI just doesn't control at resorts.  

The Exchange Specialists really are your best hope for a happy solution.  Please just let them know what you need or could accept in the immediate situation.  If it's less than what you originally confirmed, ask what they might be able to do for you to make up the difference.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 17, 2006)

Madge,

You say "this sounds like" 
Can you specifically check into the situation at the Grand Mayans. I would not feel comfortable exchanging into these resorts until we know why and if this will be a temporary occurance. Like Hurricane related. 
I have heard of at least 8 cancellations at this resort. If tuggers are .1% of of the timeshare population. There has to be hundreds if not thousands of cancellations of your members.
 I would tend to think that this kind of news would make it around the RCI water cooler in record time. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## wilma (Feb 17, 2006)

Madge,
I would also appreciate some more information on this problem and what RCI will do to stop Mayan resorts from continuing this practice. There is very strong evidence that Grand Mayan is not following through on RCI confirmed exchanges and at the last minute doing a "bait and switch" by placing exchangers into Mayan Palace units. This was not what we paid for RCI should not allow Mayan resorts to continue this practice. Many of us traded good weeks and paid the exchange fees specifically for some of the Grand Mayan features--the more luxurious Nuevo Vallarta units & pool complex for example--and those forced to stay in the adajacent Mayan Palace are not allowed to use the Grand Mayan facilities. Because Mayan Palace is changing the terms of the exchange at the last minute, there is little we can do. This new practice of cancelling the terms of our exchanges is disturbing & sleezy and certainly makes me wonder why I would continue to be a RCI member.


----------



## Escondito (Feb 17, 2006)

Madge - I am one of those that was "switched" at the last minute, along with half of our party.  I was never asked "what can RCI do to make it up to you?"  I was told "this is the way it is -- accept Mayan Palace or don't go."  The way they could have made it up to me was to work a deal with the Grand Mayan that we could use their ammenities.  Or find out what the reason was that half of us were being switched.  I was simply told it was out of RCI's hands.  End of conversation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 17, 2006)

Madge - 

This is not a new issue with the Mayan Resorts.  I've been invoved at TUG since 1999, and through that time there have been repeated reports by exchangers into Mayan resorts being downgraded to other resorts.  Before the Grand Mayan resorts were built, exchangers into Mayan Palace were often shunted to Sea Gardens resorts.

The only difference right now may be that the Mayan is doing this to a larger number of exchangers.  RCI let them get away with routinely bumping exchangers in the past, and now Mayan resorts appears to have made this a routine practice. RCI, instead of clamping down on them, instead makes them part of the upmarket Regstry Collection.  

I know that in the past RCI has disaffiliated resorts that don't meet RCI's operating standards.  It doesn't seem to me that's too likely to occur here, especially since RCI included them in the Registry Collection. 

So I guess the question is is there anything that RCI is willing to do to police this type of activity by a member resort such as the Mayan?


----------



## Madge (Mar 2, 2006)

CaliDave,

RCI has specific contractual relationships with its affiliated resorts.  The details of each contract, and the content of conversations between RCI and resort staff members, are not for public consumption.  However, we do recognize that we have a commitment to let our members know what kind of vacation experience they may expect at affiliated resorts.  

The recent problems with Grand Mayan do not represent an ongoing situation, nor does Mayan deserve full responsibility.  It was an error that occurred between the two systems and every effort is being made to ensure that all issues are resolved as quickly as possible.


----------



## Madge (Mar 2, 2006)

Escondito,

Some things, such as the use of resort facilities, are not within RCI's control.  However, if you continue to have questions or concerns about the solution that was offered to you, please contact the Exchange Specialist who was assigned to work with you to inquire further.


----------



## readyalready (Mar 2, 2006)

Everything is relative Escondido, at least they found you a place.  My RCI 'specialist' can't seem to be bothered to contact me to let me know the situation or return my call about my cancelled week, now 3 weeks away.  If I hadn't been watching my account I wouldn't even know that my vacation was in peril.  I do keep getting weeks in other parts of the country pop up in my account.  The service from my 'specialist' so far has done nothing but caused more irritation.  

I will agree with you that there are better ways to handle these kind of situations, and have not seen an explanation of why it is all so last minute.  What is being done to prevent this from happening in the future?

I'm also really curious what the Mayan Palace chain is specifically doing to assist in the resolution of these cancellations, especially in light of the fact that they are still allowing members to book rooms for the weekend of our cancelled week.  Can you please shed light on that, Madge?


----------



## Madge (Mar 29, 2006)

readyalready,

Any inventory that Mayan is offering outside of our exchange program is theirs to offer.  RCI does not have control over all Mayan inventory.  

However, I am alarmed that you have not had a good experience with your Exchange Specialist.  They're an amazing group of folks.  They have been somewhat overwhelmed lately, but that typically has no discernible effect on the quality of their service.  Please send a message to feedback@rci.com with TUG in the subject line.  If there's something the Communications Team can do to help or liaise with Exchange Services on your behalf, they'll certainly make the effort for you.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 29, 2006)

Madge,

I have followed this Mayan  Resorts switching story for a number of months.
I like many others find it unsettling. although this problem doesn't seem to happen with a smaller exchange company(SFX) only RCI exchangers.

This a serious public relations problem-the stories have been on at least 3 web sites in the USA and they aren't stopping because the stories keep coming.

Why should I take a chance on booking the Grand Mayan when I could get switched?

Without a good answer to that question consumers are fearful to book Mayan thru RCI.
I think what Tuggers are looking for is a statement that this ongoing problem has been stopped. Right now it looks like this is an ongoing scheme.


----------



## Madge (Apr 6, 2006)

mlsmn,

The overbooking problem was an error, not a scheme.  No one can guarantee that no errors will ever occur again; however, this error has been corrected.


----------



## Neesie (Aug 24, 2006)

I wish I would have seen this thread (and another that Wheaties started) before booking my Grand Mayan vacation. :annoyed:  It clearly looks like a scheme to me and I wouldn't be surprised if I get the shaft, too.  After all, what are you gonna do after arranging time off work and buying non-refundable airfare?  At least I have time to plan my revenge.....


----------



## Madge (Aug 24, 2006)

Neesie,

The problem that occurred some months back has been resolved.  I have not heard of any new problems with Grand Mayan confirmations.


----------



## Neesie (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope so!  Thanks for the reply and words of encouragment.


----------



## tiredmomof5kids (Oct 12, 2006)

Trouble is starting up again with the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta.  I have had a reservation since March 3 of 2005 and today I discovered online at RCI that my "used" week was once again available.  Calling RCI only produced more of the blame game and "bait and switch" tactics.  OH, guess what, they could get me into the Mayan Palace for the same time period.  This is NOT the same resort. The amenities do not even compare.  I've been to other GM, and I do not want a MP. 

What have others done to rectify this ridiculous situation?


----------



## tiredmomof5kids (Oct 12, 2006)

Posted this elsewhere, but............how does Mayan Resorts access MY personal information on RCI to cancel MY reservation?   How is is possible?


----------



## Madge (Oct 25, 2006)

tiredmomof5kids,

The situation with Grand Mayan that occurred late last year was a larger scale problem involving two reservations systems.  This has been resolved.

However, as can happen with any resort property, occasionally there may be a problem with a unit due to misunderstandings or error.  These problems are sporadic and in very small numbers. 

If you just really do not want another property, please work with the Exchange Specialist who was assigned to your account.  He or she will likely be able to continue watching for a Grand Mayan unit without your having to give up the Mayan Palace unit that is available. 

Resorts receive a listing of confirmed RCI guests every week.  Some have access to RCI's system to review the list directly.  When there is an error, it may be something that RCI identifies, or there may be a maintenance issue with a unit that the resort contacts us about.  However we find out about the problem, the next step is to contact our member to try and resolve the situation for them.


----------



## tiredmomof5kids (Nov 2, 2006)

Madge,  the reservation specialist has now gotten back to me, and this IS an ongoing problem.  

Who is to blame, I am not sure.  RCI is blaming Mayan and visa versa.  My specialist is saying GM took back several blocks of rooms for December 29 and 30, 2006.  She is telling me that GM said they  overbooked....not true, because these units are for sale on Orbitz for the same dates. 

If it is GM to blame, WHY does RCI continue to accept these properties in their system only to disappoint their members???


----------



## adahi scout (Nov 3, 2006)

I have not been to the Grand Mayans since their completion, but I can tell you that regular Mayan Palace ain't exactly chopped liver!  Even Sea Gardens would look great to you if you had not seen the other Mayans!  

Nevertheless, if a Grand Mayan owner deposits in RCI, the unit deposited should be a Grand Mayan. The owners had to pay the big bucks to buy or upgrade and they (and the exchangers) should get what they expected unless disaster removed the property from useful service.  Someone suggested that guests shifted from Grand to MP should at least be given access to GM ammenities.  That sounds like the minimum of fairness and really costs Mayan nothing but a different color bracelet.  Could RCI negotiate that?


----------



## wrxdoug (Nov 4, 2006)

We stayed at the grand mayan nuevo vallarto last week of June of 2006 and had a friend booked the same week at the regular mayan palace.  They both were two bedroom units and my friend's rooms over looked the water and pools.  Our grand mayan unit faced the front and the entrance (no water view) but was lovely.  I have to tell you that the regular mayan is still nicer than many many other timeshare resorts and you are still part of the same resort.  My friend was certainly not dissappointed.


----------



## davilin88 (Nov 4, 2006)

The M.P. is a great place, but if you book the G.M. you should get the G.M. on principle. Madge, you say the problem is resolved, if so word of that needs to get out there, because people are cancelling G.M. reservations based on all the bad p.r.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 2, 2007)

*Much better than expected!!!*

We just got back from our Grand Mayan exchange about two weeks ago.  All I can say is "WOW!"

There was no bait and switch at the check-in desk.  We got excatly what we traded for, a 2 bedroom unit in a Grand Mayan building. 

It was truly lovely.  The whole Mexico experience was much better than I anticipated.  The Grand Mayan is obviously known all over the Riviera Maya.  Our bracelets that we got at check in were recognized all the way to Isla Mujeres, easily an hour away.  At first I didn't like being 'branded', but they certainly came in handy when getting a cab or bus ride home and we had a language barrier.  

Trade into the Grand Mayan and the Mayan Palaces with confidence.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2007)

wrxdoug said:


> We stayed at the grand mayan nevi vallarto last week of June of 2006 and had a friend booked the same week at the regular mayan palace.  They both were two bedroom units and my friend's rooms over looked the water and pools.  Our grand mayan unit faced the front and the entrance (no water view) but was lovely.  I have to tell you that the regular mayan is still nicer than many many other timeshare resorts and you are still part of the same resort.  My friend was certainly not dissappointed.



We stayed at the Grand Mayan for 2 consecutive weeks last April on an exchange through SFX. We had ocean view in the middle building on the top floor. Mayan Palace guests are NOT allowed to use the Grand Mayan facilities, i.e. Lazy River, Grand Mayan Pools, etc. Grand Mayan guests can use all of the resort's facilities, Grand Mayan, Mayan Palace, and Sea Garden but not vise versa.


----------

